
Nasa's Clean Air Study of Common Houseplants - myth_drannon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASA_Clean_Air_Study
======
brownbat
Sustainable air purification is one of the most interesting problems to solve
for long term space exploration.

It took us a few decades to realize that work in popcorn factories can cause
severe lung disease, so there's probably still a lot we don't know about what
environments are safe and how much purification would be required on a strange
planet, even after we get the right balance of nitrogen and oxygen down.

